# Use This Bait Right Now During Winter!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




What's going on Anglers?! In this video, me and my girlfriend Taylor headed out once again to do a little bit of canal fishing during winter. The night prior to this trip, the temperature dropped in the low 30's here in Pensacola, resulting in the fish being super super stagnant. Because of this, we decided to use live shrimp which swim very slow to get these sluggish fish to bite. I talk about why and how we fished the live shrimp used in this video/report. Anyways, let me know if any of y'all have any questions regarding this trip or fishing in general. The Specks and Reds definitely biting, its just a matter of keeping it slow!


----------

